# Self-Tanner as Foundation for WOC?



## wquty77 (May 31, 2011)

I have recently been talking to a couple of African American make-up artists that have told me that using self-tanner as a foundation for women of darker complexions is what they use!! I suppose what i'm asking is if any of you have ever heard of that or use this method?


----------

